# plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH



## vso (4 April 2009)

Hallo,

kennt jemand diese Firma aus Helgoland?
Auf der Website plz-sofort.de wird eine kostenlose Version einer Software 
zum Download angeboten, aber dann gibt es Rechnungen über ein Abo.
Das ganze sieht nach Nepp und [...] aus.

Läuft evtl. schon ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen diese Firma?

Danke für jeden Info!

VSO

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2009)

*AW: plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH*



vso schrieb:


> Auf der Website plz-sofort.de wird eine kostenlose Version einer Software
> zum Download angeboten, aber dann gibt es Rechnungen über ein Abo.


In den Nutzungsbestimmungen steht nichts von Kosten und  soweit ich sehe 
werden auch keine Anmeldedaten abgefragt
Auf welchen Weg und von wem kommen Rechnungen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2009)

*AW: plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH*

Inhaber der angegebenen österreichischen Nummer ist übrigens Questnet
RTR-Rufnummernsuche
0900545382181


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 April 2009)

*AW: plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH*

setup.exe
virustotal sagt wenig bis nichts
Virustotal. MD5: 17430843a0d7ec4108fc388fe19e5551 suspected of Win32.BrokenEmbeddedSignature (paranoid heuristics)

installiert hab ich's trotzdem nicht

kuckt mal hier:
http://www.123recht.net/forum_topic.asp?topic_id=145449&ccheck=1

system-content.com finde ich nicht, aber das:
http://www.robtex.com/ip/87.106.247.76.html

memberaccount.de war st* s* von system-hosting gmbh mit plz-direkt.de (Anfang 2008 )
Was ist aus dem eigentlich geworden?
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/12/31/postleitzahlen-suche-fuer-168-euro/


----------



## Bahlke (6 April 2009)

*AW: plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH*

Ich habe einige E-Mail und jetzt auch zwei Briefe erhalten. Unterschrift:"Der Anbieter foer professionellen Content, Ihr plz-sofort.de-Team"
Hier einige Ausszüge:


> ...Die Widerrufsbelehrung und die AGB wurden dabei vor Vertragsschluss  unter  Eigene Dateien auf Ihrem Rechner gesichert. Die Vertragsbestaetigung wurde  im selben Verzeichnis abgelegt.....(ein Coocki beweist, dass sie auf meinem Rechner waren)
> ...In einem Gerichtsverfahren werden wir den Beweisantrag stellen,   Ihren Computer von einem unabhaengigen Gutachter auf entsprechende Inhalte  untersuchen zu lassen, die u.E. Rueckschluesse darauf zulassen, dass Sie den Vertrag  mit uns geschlossen haben....(wieso muss ich beweisen, dass ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe)


Ich habe bisher nichts unternommen, und warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, gegen denn ich  Widerspruch einlegen werde. Wenn die Firma dann vor das Gericht geht, muß sie ihre Maske fallen lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (6 April 2009)

*AW: plz-sofort.de = System-Content GmbH*



Bahlke schrieb:


> und warte auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid, gegen denn ich  Widerspruch einlegen werde. Wenn die Firma dann vor das Gericht geht, muß sie ihre Maske fallen lassen.


Darauf kannst du lange warten. Mahnbescheide der Nutzlosbranche sind so 
selten wie  Hauptreffer im Lotto.  Prozesse ( deren es in fast vier Jahren ganze 
vier gab, mit Niederlagen der Nutzlosbetreiber)  seltener als der Jackpot.


----------

